# Northeast Tactical Training Group presents: Advanced Handgun Street Fighter Course



## NTTG2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

Northeast Tactical Training Group presents: Advanced Handgun Street Fighter Course

Date: February 16th 2013

Location: Sippican Rod and Gun Club- Homeland Security Range

Course length: 8 Hours

Course Cost: $200.00

Register in full by Jan 31st receive 25% off.

Bring a friend and get 25$ off

This fast paced class is tailored for Law Enforcement, Military, Private Security, and advanced handgun shooters. No matter what level you are at this course will challenge you. Topics Include: Advanced manipulations, malfunction drills, shooting on the move, strong hand and support hand shooting, tactical and emergency reloads, Shooting from cover, shooting from, in, and around a vehicle. Timed fire drills, and evaluations based on class skill level.

Training is always the first budget to be cut, but the first thing we rely upon when the rubber meets the road.

Control the outcome. Win the fight! Looking forward to seeing everyone out on the range!

For more information or to register visit: 
http://www.negunfighter.com/training...anced-pisto-2/

Jon O'Brien
Northeast Tactical Training Group 
857.264.0268


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Q5-TPR said:


> I have never heard of Northeast Tactical training group....


Or the Sippican Rod and Gun Club...sounds like where you would take a toddler for a good time. Well, minus the gun part anyway.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Better than Northeast Tractor Trailer Training.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Dan Stark said:


> Better than Northeast Tractor Trailer Training.


or *SWIFT* Transportation Corp. = "*S*ure *W*ish *I*'d *F*inished *T*raining"


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

GARDA said:


> or *SWIFT* Transportation Corp. = "*S*ure *W*ish *I*'d *F*inished *T*raining"


I've got a better one than that from a former SWIFT driver...it's horribly un-PC though.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I took this course a few months back with my personal BushMaster / big bad black rifle. While not totally confident before with it before, I certainly was at days end. HC*


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Used to shoot there back in the late 1980's, when IPSC was just getting popular. It was part of the Northeast circuit - one Sunday at Sippican in Rochester, MA... then one in West Springfield, one in Concord, NH, and Westerly, RI. Sometimes a side trip to Duchess County Pistol League over in Wappingers Falls, NY even.

Many fond memories there, including meeting US Women's National Champion Debbie James there several times. Her husband was a sergeant in CT somewheres.


----------

